# Front Disc Brakes calipers hit new rims 1967



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

Greetings all, I ran into some trouble today when I tried to change rims on my 67. I had a set of Centerline drag rims that came on the car when I bought it. I didn't particular care for them and ordered a new set of Crager SS to put on it. We did the whole measuring thing, got the back spacing correct, but the centerline rims had a recessed dish as well as the back spacing. This little dish of about 3/4" allowed the front disc brakes to clear. My new rims don't have the dish and don't work. :banghead: What are my options? Can I get thinner calipers? I don't want to use spacers and longer studs. Don't tell me I am stuck with centerlines....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

What size Cragers? 15's should work with the GM front disc brakes.


----------



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

They are 15". I think the caliper is the issue. It looks too big. The numer on the caliper is 5455946 Delco Moraine. Does that mean anything to anyone?


----------



## mike1967gto (Nov 2, 2013)

It looks as if the 5455946 Delco moraines are the original calipers for this car. Is there anything out there that is 1/2 to 3/4" narrower on the hub side that will bolt on without having to change anything. I don't care if it is an aftermarket. Thanks


----------

